# For the F-15 fans in the group.  493's Grim Reapers (photo heavy, but no click bait)



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2015)

Master photographer Rich Cooper recently embedded with the 493rd Fighter Squadron “Grim Reapers” based at RAF Lakenheath in England to capture day-to-day operations of the famed F-15C/D Eagle unit. The results of which are the series of haunting photos laid out below. 

The Grim Reapers are the only dedicated USAF air superiority squadron forward deployed to Europe and their F-15C/Ds have been very busy since Russia invaded Crimea over a year and a half ago. The Grim Reapers’ roots date back to World War II and they were on the front lines of the Cold War flying various aircraft types. 

This Photo Tour Of The USAF's "Grim Reapers" F-15 Squadron Will Give You Shivers


----------



## 104TN (Nov 1, 2015)

"Keep Calm and Kill Migs" patch half-way down...F'n' A.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 1, 2015)

"The Reaper calls every Friday at a time that is generally acceptable for the majority of us"


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2015)

Cynically one could say they are being decommed because of their desire to kill people instead of negotiating MiGs out of the sky...


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 5, 2015)

Great pics.  I recall some similar pics a while back of the SR71 squadrom at the same base.  Love seing the "behind the scenes" stuff.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2015)

This is the unit (along with a sister squadron) sending planes and crews to Turkey.


----------



## Grey (Nov 13, 2015)

The F-15 is an amazing aircraft and I have only heard good things from those who worked it especially with all the hate that the Strike Eagle can carry.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 13, 2015)

Much love for the Strike Eagle guys...great platform.


----------



## Quant (Nov 13, 2015)

I know a Strike Eagle pilot (ret.). Seriously one of the coolest dudes I know. Also has awesome things from his days just sitting around his house. The most unique thing (to me at least) being MiG ejection handles.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 16, 2015)

In eastern North Carolina on US 70 in the town of Goldsboro there is a nice little BBQ restaurant, Wilbur's.  It is about 300 yards from the end of the runway of Seymour Johnson AFB, at which a few Strike Eagles squadrons are stationed.  My family will get BBQ sandwiches and sit with the van doors open, watching the F-15Es fly over for landing.  So close you can see the art on the helmets.

Just about as much fun as sitting as Dairy Queen in Havelock watching the Harriers.

Yeah, I am all about free entertainment.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 16, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> In eastern North Carolina on US 70 in the town of Goldsboro there is a nice little BBQ restaurant, Wilbur's.  It is about 300 yards from the end of the runway of Seymour Johnson AFB, at which a few Strike Eagles squadrons are stationed.  My family will get BBQ sandwiches and sit with the van doors open, watching the F-15Es fly over for landing.  So close you can see the art on the helmets.
> 
> Just about as much fun as sitting as Dairy Queen in Havelock watching the Harriers.
> 
> Yeah, I am all about free entertainment.


Have worked a few CAS exercises in Goldsboro on unknowing civilians. Good times. Love Strike Eagles with Sniper Pods:)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have not logged any F-15 time, but I have had some F-16 time while I was at a TAC base in USAFE. You have to understand the you are looking for a great little ride, while the guy up front plans to do everything possible to toss your cookies. That aside, the most impressive things were the G loadings the aircraft is capable of. Even just with the launch the seat tries to push right through you; and the push lasts a pretty long time. If you pay attention, you can do some things to keep the blood going to your brain, and you get the appreciate just how agile these aircraft are in turns and such. I never got sick, and when back seat rides became available, I took every one I could get.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 17, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> Have worked a few CAS exercises in Goldsboro on unknowing civilians. Good times. Love Strike Eagles with Sniper Pods:)


 
I recall when B52s flew out of Goldsboro, same pattern.  Terrifying and thrilling at the same time.


----------

